
Firefox Will Block Navigational Data URIs as Part of an Anti-Phishing Feature - dsr12
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/firefox-will-block-navigational-data-uris-as-part-of-an-anti-phishing-feature/
======
gcb0
missing from title "...only for top-level navigation".

Nothing to see here. They are late to the party even. This won't break any
legit site out there. At all.

